
Taking Pictures with MMAPI - iamwil
http://developers.sun.com/techtopics/mobility/midp/articles/picture/
======
jsjenkins168
This is incredibly old stuff.. MMAPI is standard on just about every new phone
released nowadays (except for probably the iPhone).

If you want more recent documentation on MMAPI and JSR 234 check out forum
Nokia:
<http://forum.nokia.com/main/resources/technologies/java/documentation/multimedia.html>

